# Er ist wieder da - Dritter Teaser mit irren Szenen aus der Führer-Satire



## FlorianStangl (21. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Er ist wieder da - Dritter Teaser mit irren Szenen aus der Führer-Satire* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Er ist wieder da - Dritter Teaser mit irren Szenen aus der Führer-Satire


----------



## kidou1304 (21. August 2015)

gähn...macht nich grade Lust auf mehr..zumindest bei mir


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2015)

meh - der zweite trailer war bis jetzt am besten ^^


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2015)

Hitler hat als Person ja durchaus komisches Potential, daß unter anderem von Charlie Chaplin, Walter Moers, Helge Schneider und Christoph M. Herbst ausgelotet wurde - aber in dieser Darstellung fehlt mir irgendwie das Konzept. Es reicht nicht, einfach Hitler vor eine Bergidylle zu stellen und dann einen un-Hitler Witz darzustellen. Oder - haha, Hitler weiß nicht, wie man eine Maus bedient. Viel interessanter wäre doch beispielsweise, wie die heutige Medienwelt mit a) einem realen wiederaufgetauchten oder b) einem gefährlichen Nachahmer umgeht. Das könte in der "hart aber fair" Kulisse durchaus in dem Film vorkommen, aber da sind ja auch noch die ganzen anderen Szenen, die das evtl. gute Thema komplett zu verwässern scheinen...


----------



## BiJay (21. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hitler hat als Person ja durchaus komisches Potential, daß unter anderem von Charlie Chaplin, Walter Moers, Helge Schneider und Christoph M. Herbst ausgelotet wurde - aber in dieser Darstellung fehlt mir irgendwie das Konzept. Es reicht nicht, einfach Hitler vor eine Bergidylle zu stellen und dann einen un-Hitler Witz darzustellen. Oder - haha, Hitler weiß nicht, wie man eine Maus bedient. Viel interessanter wäre doch beispielsweise, wie die heutige Medienwelt mit a) einem realen wiederaufgetauchten oder b) einem gefährlichen Nachahmer umgeht. Das könte in der "hart aber fair" Kulisse durchaus in dem Film vorkommen, aber da sind ja auch noch die ganzen anderen Szenen, die das evtl. gute Thema komplett zu verwässern scheinen...


Dir ist das Buch "Er ist wieder da" unbekannt? Es dreht sich eigentlich nur um dein a) und b). Die spaßigen Einlagen sind nur Füller und der Trailer zeigt nur diese, weil man das besser in der kurzen Zeit unterbringen kann.


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Dir ist das Buch "Er ist wieder da" unbekannt? Es dreht sich eigentlich nur um dein a) und b). Die spaßigen Einlagen sind nur Füller und der Trailer zeigt nur diese, weil man das besser in der kurzen Zeit unterbringen kann.


Ich weiß, daß es das Buch gibt. Punkt. 

Selbst als "Füllmaterial" finde ich es nicht besonders originell und eine verpasste Chance, Hitler als Statist in allgemeinen Witzen zu verwenden, für die man genauso gut die rosa Cindy in die Kulisse hätte stellen können.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. August 2015)

Ich hab mir letztens das Hörbuch mit C.M. Herbst gegeben und kann das nur empfehlen.


----------



## Celerex (21. August 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens das Hörbuch mit C.M. Herbst gegeben und kann das nur empfehlen.



Herbst gehört schon lange zu meinen Favouriten im Hörbuchbereich, aber mit "Er ist wieder da" hat er sich meiner Meinung nach selbst übertroffen.
Besonders empfehlenswert für alle Lesemuffel wie mich, die während dem Sport, Biken oder anderen Tätigkeiten trotzdem in den Genuss von Büchern kommen möchten.


----------



## Orzhov (21. August 2015)

Ich verstehe lediglich nicht wieso dieser Film hier verhältnismäßig so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich verstehe lediglich nicht wieso dieser Film hier verhältnismäßig so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.



Wenn ichs mir recht überlege:
Gutes Argument.

Nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich hab das Buch verschlungen und bin gespannt auf den Film.


----------



## Orzhov (21. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn ichs mir recht überlege:
> Gutes Argument.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen.
> Ich hab das Buch verschlungen und bin gespannt auf den Film.



Ich habe das Buch nicht gelesen, aber die Teaser hier haben mir schon genug verraten um den Film nicht sehen zu wollen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (21. August 2015)

Gibt's dann auch SS und KZ Witze? Und zum Schluss was lustiges über die 200.000 Todesopfer durch Atombomben?


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2015)

Dabei ist das Buch so genial und witzig ^^
Nur der Teaser 1 und 3 ist miess 

vieleicht ist der film eher was für dich 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jth4yATniS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich habe das Buch nicht gelesen, aber die Teaser hier haben mir schon genug verraten um den Film nicht sehen zu wollen.



Ich "wollte" das Buch eigentlich auch nicht lesen. Stand zumindest nicht an erster Stelle.
Ein Kollege hatte es mir aber vor etlichen Monaten empfohlen. 
Kann das wirklich amüsant sein, fragte ich mich.

Aber als ich Bücher für den Urlaub kaufen ging, lag das Ding so auf.
Ok, eines von vier Büchern kann man mal "blind" kaufen.

Ich lag dann am Strand und habe mich köstlich amüsiert. Wobei ich öfters nach dem ersten Lachen, ganz schnell neu beurteilte.
Und dann wars eben doch nicht mehr so lustig. So soll Satire sein (Bin Titanic-Abonnent  ).


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. August 2015)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Gibt's dann auch SS und KZ Witze? Und zum Schluss was lustiges über die 200.000 Todesopfer durch Atombomben?


Sorry, aber...SSkaliert gleich, wenn du so weiter machst. Wehrmacht denn sowas, bitte?


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2015)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Gibt's dann auch SS und KZ Witze? Und zum Schluss was lustiges über die 200.000 Todesopfer durch Atombomben?







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TPTo-sSVJMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Orzhov (21. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich "wollte" das Buch eigentlich auch nicht lesen. Stand zumindest nicht an erster Stelle.
> Ein Kollege hatte es mir aber vor etlichen Monaten empfohlen.
> Kann das wirklich amüsant sein, fragte ich mich.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine sehr kurzweilige Schilderung wie es bei dir dazu kam. 
Ich komme aus einer Ecke, falls man es überhaupt so nennen kann, wo ich für mich sage das der 2. Weltkrieg sowie Taten und Ideologie des historischen Adolf Hitler und der Nationalsozialisten durchaus schlimm waren. Dennoch fühle ich mich in keinster Weise damit verbunden. Es ist einfach "Zeug" aus einem Geschichtsbuch. Genau so wie die Taten und Ideologie eines Paul Pott und einer roten Khmer schlimm waren. Nur habe ich dazu auch keinen persönlicheren Bezug.

Faszinierender ist für mich die Tatsache das noch immer Menschen gibt die sich fetischartig mit Adolf und allem was dazu gehört beschäftigen.


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr kurzweilige Schilderung wie es bei dir dazu kam.
> Ich komme aus einer Ecke, falls man es überhaupt so nennen kann, wo ich für mich sage das der 2. Weltkrieg sowie Taten und Ideologie des historischen Adolf Hitler und der Nationalsozialisten durchaus schlimm waren. Dennoch fühle ich mich in keinster Weise damit verbunden. Es ist einfach "Zeug" aus einem Geschichtsbuch. Genau so wie die Taten und Ideologie eines Paul Pott und einer roten Khmer schlimm waren. Nur habe ich dazu auch keinen persönlicheren Bezug.
> 
> Faszinierender ist für mich die Tatsache das noch immer Menschen gibt die sich fetischartig mit Adolf und allem was dazu gehört beschäftigen.



Ich habe jetzt wirklich das Gefühl, dass Du über Etwas sprichst (Buch), von dem Du absolut keine Ahnung hast.

Ich hab mit dem "Zeugs" auch wenig am Hut.
Aber eben darum ist das Buch teilweise sehr makaber, weils im ersten Moment als recht einfache Satire daher kommt.
Bei längerer Überlegung sich aber eben die "Abgründe" der heutigen Gesellschaft zeigen.

Sei mir nicht böse.
Aber sich über ein Buch zu äussern, welches man nicht gelesen hat, ist ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen.
Ich würde mir das nicht zutrauen


----------



## Orzhov (21. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt wirklich das Gefühl, dass Du über Etwas sprichst (Buch), von dem Du absolut keine Ahnung hast.
> 
> Ich hab mit dem "Zeugs" auch wenig am Hut.
> Aber eben darum ist das Buch teilweise sehr makaber, weils im ersten Moment als recht einfache Satire daher kommt.
> ...



Böse bin ich dir bestimmt nicht. Sowas würde ich mir auch niemals anmaßen. Das würde man wohl nur noch toppen können indem man sich akademische Abschlüsse ermogelt und das würde ja auch bestimmt niemals jemand machen.


----------



## MrIL (22. August 2015)

Warum, für was? Achso, ja, USA, verstanden. Verstehe jetzt wirklich nicht die Sympathie gegen über Hitler. Um die Geschichte die eh schon gefälscht ist zu verharmlosen? Die Geschichte kontrolliert, deswegen sind wir alle am  4rsch.


----------



## Worrel (22. August 2015)

MrIL schrieb:


> Warum, für was? Achso, ja, USA, verstanden.


Du beziehst dich gerade ... wodrauf? 



> Verstehe jetzt wirklich nicht die Sympathie gegen über Hitler.


Was für eine Sympathie? Der Erfolg des Buches heißt doch nicht, daß die Käufer Hitler gut fanden. 



> Um die Geschichte die eh schon gefälscht ist zu verharmlosen? Die Geschichte kontrolliert, deswegen sind wir alle am  4rsch.


Die Gewinner schreiben zwar die Geschichte, aber deswegen ist doch nicht direkt die komplette Geschichtsschreibung falsch.


----------



## Bonkic (22. August 2015)

MrIL schrieb:


> Warum, für was? Achso, ja, USA, verstanden. Verstehe jetzt wirklich nicht die Sympathie gegen über Hitler. Um die Geschichte die eh schon gefälscht ist zu verharmlosen? Die Geschichte kontrolliert, deswegen sind wir alle am  4rsch.



man sollte besoffen nichts im internet absondern (oder die ex anrufen).
das geht beinahe immer in die hose.


----------



## Wynn (22. August 2015)

Besoffen im Internet ist doch atm seit Schweiger und co Trend seit dem Lied von Böhmermann ^^
Ich feier halt jede Parodie von Hitler weil wenn man sich über etwas nicht lustig machen darf verliert es nie den schrecken

Begonnen hat es ja in der Titanic mit Adolf, die Nazi Sau und folgten dadrauf 3 Satire Bände von Walter Moers und 2006 war das hier grosses diskussionthema





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7F7i47HXPAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Inzwischen sind witze über Nazis und hitler so normal wie das brötchen vom Bäcker und sowas läuft abends im tv bei ner comedysendung





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VULGONLGJIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kwengie (23. August 2015)

ich verstehe das einfach nicht,
daß eine Persönlichkeit noch weiter lebt, obwohl diese Deutschland in den Abgrund gerissen und außerdem seinem Schicksal überlassen hat, da er vor sich durch Selbstmord der Verantwortung entzogen hat. So eine Person müßte eigentlich geächtet und totgeschwiegen werden.
Aber seinem Vermächtnis wird Genüge getan, da er unsterblich werden wollte und das ist der einfache Gefreite aus Österreich!


aber seien wir mal ehrlich:
In den heutigen Zeiten von Harzt IV und daß das Volk verarmt, brauchen wir wieder einen kleinen Führer.  Allerdings soll dieser keinen Krieg vom Zaun brechen, sondern nur die soziale Gerechtigkeit in diesem Lande wieder herstellen und daß wir eine Verfassung bekommen und endlich souverän werden.


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2015)

oh gott, der schwachsinn schon wieder.  diskutier das mit deinen reichsdeutschen freunden bitte woanders aus!


----------



## Kwengie (23. August 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber...SSkaliert gleich, wenn du so weiter machst. Wehrmacht denn sowas, bitte?



Halt STOPP!
Die Wehrmacht hat gar nichts damit zu tun, eher seine SS- bzw. Totenkopf-Schergen.
... oder waren Wehrmachtsangehörige jemals als Aufseher in den KZs gewesen?
... sagt Dir der Röhm-Putch etwas? Mir ja!

Außerdem:
laßt uns doch "Mein Kampf" zur Pflichtlektüre in den Schulen werden,
das hat nichts mit Satire oder ähnlichem zu tun!
Der Mann gehört aus den deutschen Geschichtbüchern getilgt und er müßte als Verräter am deutschen Volk gebranntmarkt werden!!!

Und aus Geschichte sollen wir lernen, wie die Politiker immer sagen,
wenn wir den Namen eines einfachen Gefreiten aus Österreich immer noch bejubeln.
Schande auf das deutsche Volk!!!


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich verstehe das einfach nicht,
> daß eine Persönlichkeit noch weiter lebt, obwohl diese Deutschland in den Abgrund gerissen und außerdem seinem Schicksal überlassen hat, da er vor sich durch Selbstmord der Verantwortung entzogen hat. So eine Person müßte eigentlich geächtet und totgeschwiegen werden.
> Aber seinem Vermächtnis wird Genüge getan, da er unsterblich werden wollte und das ist der einfache Gefreite aus Österreich!
> 
> ...



Au ja totschweigen.
Super Idee.
Das kann man dann mit allem machen, was ein wenig "unglücklich" gelaufen ist.
Egal ob in grossem Rahmen wie ein Weltkrieg, oder seiner eigenen Schwächen.
Anstatt sich der Realität zu stellen und daraus zu lernen.
Denn dazu müsste man ja ein wenig das Hirn anstrengen und hinterfragen.
Ach na... auch das lieber totschweigen.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sich bei dem Buch in keinster Weise um einen Heldenepos handelt.


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2015)

jaja, die wehrmacht hatte nichts mit den nazi-verbrechen zu tun und die deutsche bevölkerung hat von nichts gewusst. schon klar...


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich verstehe das einfach nicht, ... So eine Person müßte eigentlich geächtet und totgeschwiegen werden.


Damit man bloß nichts aus der Vergangenheit lernt und sich das möglichst oft wiederholen kann, oder was?


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. August 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Halt STOPP!
> Die Wehrmacht hat gar nichts damit zu tun, eher seine SS- bzw. Totenkopf-Schergen.
> ... oder waren Wehrmachtsangehörige jemals als Aufseher in den KZs gewesen?
> ... sagt Dir der Röhm-Putch etwas? Mir ja!
> ...


Was ist denn bitte mit dir verkehrt? 

"Totschweigen" ist der falsche Weg. Wenn ich einen Fehler mache, dann vergesse ich ihn nicht, sondern berücksichtige ihn, lerne daraus und mache es besser. Genauso verhält es sich mit den Verbrechen im 3. Reich.  

Ich persönlich bejubel diesen Mann keinesfalls. Das tun nur rechte Spinner, die mit ausgetrockneten, verrosteten Idealen sympathisieren. Satire und Humor sind aber dennoch absolut legitime (und manchmal sogar notwendige) Mittel, um mit schlimmen Dingen umzugehen. Aber es ist ignorant und maßlos dumm, das größte Verbrechen des 20. Jahrhunderts totschweigen zu wollen. Bitte, tu es. Aber es ist falsch. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. August 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Der Mann gehört aus den deutschen Geschichtbüchern getilgt und er müßte als Verräter am deutschen Volk gebranntmarkt werden!!!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Schande auf das deutsche Volk!!!



Lustigerweise hört sich das genau wie GröFaZens üblicher Sprachduktus an.  

Auf die Rechtschreibung will ich gar nicht erst eingehen, der Inhalt ist schon dumm genug...


----------



## Kwengie (23. August 2015)

als Deutscher nehme ich Anstoß daran und distanziere mich!



@Worrel:
bitte unterlass es, wenn Du nicht weißt, was "geächtet" heißt.
Danke!


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @Worrel:
> bitte unterlass es, wenn Du nicht weißt, was "geächtet" heißt.
> Danke!


a) Meinungsfreiheit. 
b) wie will man denn "ächten", wenn man totschweigt?


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. August 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> als Deutscher nehme ich Anstoß daran und distanziere mich!



Als Deutscher nehme ich Anstoß daran, dass mit Geschichte ignorant und dumm umgegangen wird, indem man sie totschweigen will. Davon distanziere ich mich.

Ach, übrigens... Mein Spruch 


> "_Sorry, aber...SSkaliert gleich, wenn du so weiter machst. Wehrmacht denn sowas, bitte?" _


_
...war nur ein bloßer Witz.  Nicht mehr, nicht weniger._


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Halt STOPP!


Bezeichnend, daß du hier mit einem Zitat aus der untersten Niveauschublade der TV "Unterhaltung" beginnst.



> Die Wehrmacht hat gar nichts damit zu tun, eher seine SS- bzw. Totenkopf-Schergen.


Interessant, daß du dieses Posting als eines auffasst, mit dem man sich diskussionstechnisch beschäftigen müßte.



> Außerdem:
> laßt uns doch "Mein Kampf" zur Pflichtlektüre in den Schulen werden,


Ernsthaft: Warum nicht? gerade bei einem Buch wie "Mein Kampf" ist es doch immens wichtig, den Zusammenhang ausreichend zu erläutern und es ist doch wohl eindeutig besser, das als Unterrichtsthema zu haben, als daß man das Buch und seinen politisch bedenklichen Inhalt ungefiltert privat kennenlernt - schlimmstenfalls noch als "das verbotene Buch" von  irgendwelchen Neonazis glorifiziert.



> das hat nichts mit Satire oder ähnlichem zu tun!


Stimmt, "Mein Kampf" ist keine Satire.



> Der Mann gehört aus den deutschen Geschichtbüchern getilgt und er müßte als Verräter am deutschen Volk gebranntmarkt werden!!!


a) Du trittst wirklich dafür ein, daß man Kriegsverbrecher aus den Geschichtsbüchern tilgt?

Nun, zum einen stellt sich da die Frage: Was bleibt denn dann überhaupt noch über? 

Zum anderen: Was soll das bringen?
Angenommen, man hätte es geschafft, Nazideutschland aus dem Kollektivgedächtnis der Welt zu entfernen: Würde da nicht irgendwer mal nachfragen, was denn zwischen 33 und 45 hier in De für eine Staatsform gewesen ist? wieso es nachher "Trümmerfrauen" gab und wodurch das "Wirtschaftswunder" begründet war? oder wieso es in einigen Städten wunderschöne alte Gebäude en masse gibt, während in anderen so gut wie ausschliesslich Neubauten gibt?

b) Ich bin eigentlich bisher davon ausgegangen, daß Hitler im Allgemeinen durchaus als "Verräter am deutschen Volk" angesehen wird.
Und auch hier die Frage: Wie will man brandmarken, wenn man ihn doch aus den Geschichtsbüchern tilgt?

"Der Hitler war ein ganz schlimmer Mann, aber ich sag euch nicht, warum. Und ihr vergeßt jetzt auch sofort seinen Namen wieder." oder wie? 



> wenn wir den Namen eines einfachen Gefreiten aus Österreich immer noch bejubeln.


a) Nein, der Name ist der des deutschen Reichskanzlers von 33-45. ob er früher mal Gefreiter, Maler oder Hunde Dompteur war, ist völlig irrelevant. Ausschlaggebend ist sein Wirken als deutsches Staatsoberhaupt und wie es dazu kam.
b) Wenn du meinst, jemand würde Hitler "bejubeln", nur weil dieser der Protagonist in einem Buch/Film ist, das/den derjenige konsumiert, hast du etwas Grundlegendes nicht verstanden und meinst wahrscheinlich auch, die Sexszenen in _A Serbian Film _wären dazu da, um sich daran aufzugeilen. ;B


----------



## WeeFilly (24. August 2015)

Nur um die Duskussion nicht zu ernsthaft werden zu lassen:
Die Briten können sich schon lange niveauvoll über ihn lustig machen!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z4UhJpviVYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlmGknvr_Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

